# Red Nosed Pit Bulls For Sale - UK



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Deleted,

no longer needed.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you an expert then?

As far as i am aware, a dog can not be assessed to see if it of type until its 9 months of age. 

Amazing that you can judge and condemn a small puppy.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

If you can distinguish between a pitbull and a staffie/x purely by looking at poor quality online photographs then I think you should offer your services up to the police - they'd be delighted to have you I'm sure, would save thousands of pounds in used resources trying to sort the pitbulls from the poorly bred staffies and their crosses.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Post no longer needed


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

So what makes a dog appear to be of 'pit bull type ' a red nose ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Its awful they appear to look like a banned breed? I will tell you what is awful. A badly bred staff been called something it isnt


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Post no longer needed


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

stunning champayne staffy | Stafford, Staffordshire | Pets4Homes

Second picture on there is pure staffy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

SLC said:


> Not just the red nose, some Pitbull types can have blue coloured noses and just a normal black nose aswell.
> 
> I also look at the height, size of the head etc.
> 
> To be honest, I just thought that this would be a nice post, yet I am getting stick for it, asking whether I am an expert in dangerous dogs, no i'm not, this post was just about my opinions on the advertisements.


I think the problem is you have come on a public forum and quite clearly called these poor dogs pitbulls with no evidence. No one is having a go. You could of worded it better thats all


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Post no longer needed


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Staffies can have a red nose, it's just a fault.

None of them look like pitbulls in the slightest to me, far to small and the wrong shape.

Look like typical staffy pups, maybe not the best bred but hey


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SLC said:


> Phoolof, after emailing the owner regarding her dog, this was the conversation:
> 
> Me: "Hi, I am just enquiring about the female you have for sale, is she a full Red Nose Pitbull?"
> 
> ...


Very odd you have this agenda after only 11 posts.  Would also like a screenshot instead of typed 'response'


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

SLC said:


> Phoolof, after emailing the owner regarding her dog, this was the conversation:
> 
> Me: "Hi, I am just enquiring about the female you have for sale, is she a full Red Nose Pitbull?"
> 
> ...


Well....lets hope you ain't sentenced the dog to death... You have no idea who is looking at this forum


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Post no longer needed


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SLC said:


> http://mail.aol.com/37834-111/aim-6/en-gb/mail/DisplayMessage.aspx?ws_popup=true


:lol: Nice screenshot. Who in the UK has AOL accounts? (yeah, maybe in the 90's when I had American friends and AIM was cool).

Very odd agenda you have for a 'dog lover'....


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> :lol: Nice screenshot. Who in the UK has AOL accounts? (yeah, maybe in the 90's when I had American friends and AIM was cool).


I do! Its my primary email. Its just so much easier and better than any others I've tried!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

If the breeder is actually saying they are PB's and is really breeding them then she is just condemning these pups to a very uncertain future.  She should be ashamed of herself for potentially adding even more misery to those pups and anyone who buys them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

SLC said:


> Phoolof, after emailing the owner regarding her dog, this was the conversation:
> 
> Me: "Hi, I am just enquiring about the female you have for sale, is she a full Red Nose Pitbull?"
> 
> ...


Why would you email someone about a dog, you are not remotely interested in, other than just to be nosey?

Then come on here and announce to the world someone has an illegal breed for sale, you clearly, have absolutely no idea what you have done, do you?

Red/Pink noses are quite common in Staff's, they are actually referred to as a 'Dudley Nose' maybe you would like to look it up?

Seems SLC has something in for 'banned breeds' or anything that remotely looks like a banned breed, clearly stating on their own advert, they won't accommodate 'banned breeds'...so that also goes for anything that looks like one, even though the dog could be a lab x staffy...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-walking/283663-slcs-dog-walking-service-west-derby-area.html

One does wonder, why though, no mention of being a breeder themselves was not mentioned here, especially when they have ''A fair amount of knowledge'...well, why not share it?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

She's deleted that post of hers now about dog walking.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well that backfired didnt it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

polishrose said:


> She's deleted that post of hers now about dog walking.


Pity they cannot delete the cache.

SLC's Dog Walking Service - West Derby Area - Pet Forums Community


----------

